# Car Lease



## kachay

Hello
(My first post!) My family is moving from Sydney to Singapore & I have heard buying a car in Singapore is very expensive. We thought we'd lease one - does anybody know monthly prices for a long term lease on a SUV?
Many thanks
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BBCWatcher

It's not the car that's particularly expensive. It's the expense of placing it on the road and operating it. If you lease a (new) car you pay for the most expensive portion of the car's capital life plus you still get to pay all those other expenses.

At last report (as I write this) the COE all by itself for a small car in Singapore costs S$75,000. For an SUV at this instant it's up around S$80,000. Just the COE, nothing else.

If by "leasing" you mean taking taxis, that's considerably less expensive. You're then sharing all the considerable fixed costs with other passengers.


----------



## beppi

The cheapest leasing options I have heard of in Singapore costed around S$1000/month - and that was for a small Japanese car, not an SUV, on a two year contract. Add to that fuel, road tolls and parking fees and you are easily over S$1500/month. You can take an awful lot of public transport and even taxis for that money!


----------



## BBCWatcher

Don't forget insurance and the value of your time. You cannot use your smartphone while you're driving, for example.

For perspective, for the cost of keeping an SUV in Singapore you could employ a full-time live-in maid (who can run errands of course) and a generous taxi budget and still come out way ahead.


----------

